# New Fly Rod ?'s



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

So, I have some $$ that I got for Christmas and it's burning a hole in my pocket. I'm looking at possibly getting a new rod, but wanted to ask opinions of an 8 weight 9 foot rod. Most of my fishing will be done on the Rock, Chag and tribs throughout the area for Steelhead. 
What benifits (if any) would a 9 footer be over a 10 footer? I'm asking because the rod that I'm looking at is on back order till March- April for the 10 foot version.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

crickets in the middle of winter......


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

lunker23 said:


> So, I have some $$ that I got for Christmas and it's burning a hole in my pocket. I'm looking at possibly getting a new rod, but wanted to ask opinions of an 8 weight 9 foot rod. Most of my fishing will be done on the Rock, Chag and tribs throughout the area for Steelhead.
> What benifits (if any) would a 9 footer be over a 10 footer? I'm asking because the rod that I'm looking at is on back order till March- April for the 10 foot version.



I would suggest a 9' 7wt .... in a faster action ....Why....well, not only will it be a great steel head rod ...but if you get a new reel buy a extra spool ...put a floating line on one spool for nymphing steel and top water smallies and LM bass.....and put a 10ft sink tip on the other spool for all your streamer and subsurface for all 3 fish I mentioned........9' 7wt very versatile get it in a medium fast action ..it will throw a sink tip just fine and nymph for steel just as well.....then in the off season you can chase smallies on the tribs and LM in lakes and ponds.......Just my .02 worth....A 10ft will be just as good ..Ive never fished a 10 but the longer rods do give you a longer drift ....but if you know what your doing the extra ft will neither harm or help enough to get worked up over. one word of caution ..everybody gets all nuts about getting the fastest rod they can afford.....which is great if you like ultra fast rods ......my casting stroke is better suited to a medium fast ...I like to feel the rod load ...super fast rods just don't fish well in my hands your mileage may very......


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

A few other things I just thought of....If your buying this rod just for steel....and only swinging streamers ....look hard at a 2 hander....10'-11' ...I am convinced if I lived up where I could be on the tribs to swing streamer once a wk ...I'd use a 2 hander period.....But that has its limitations as well ...if the water is cold nymphing will be better the streamers.....and I can comment on drifting nymphs with a 2 hander so .....have fun


----------



## Indybio72 (Nov 6, 2013)

I use a 9 foot 7wt TFO BVK rod for steel and love it. I have on a few occasions would have liked a 10 foot, but I use the rod for carp and bass as well in the summer. So I prefer the 9 foot for that.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

So, I just purchased the 1st Orvis Recon in NE Ohio. This rod is replacing my Orvis 8wt Hydros which now will become my backup rod. 
I decided to go with the 8wt 9 footer since this is replacing the Hydros. I also decided to go with the 8wt as regular trips to the Sea of Cortez are in the future plans. 
Anyways, I'm going to take it out for a bit tomorrow. Probably to the lake by my house because I'm on call for work and can't venture too far. 
I'll post feedback....


Tight Lines <~~^~~<


----------



## Indybio72 (Nov 6, 2013)

I was looking at the recon this past summer but the money burning a hole in my pocket was driving me crazy, and I couldn't wait till it came out. That's when I went with the tfo BVK.


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

What rod were you considering thats on backorder?


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

8wt 10 footer with fighting butt is on back order till at least March.
Kinda worked out as my Hydros is 9 footer. 


Tight Lines <~~^~~<


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

Recon replaced the Access now at Orvis, right? They don't even have the Recon on the website yet but it's in the store. Just got my 9' 8wt Access about 6 months ago...figures.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

Yeah but which rod?


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

I just picked up an Echo Edge 9' 7wt.... already had an Echo Ion reel and Echo sphere floating streamer/nymphing line. I have some 10' sink tips and my girl just bought me the complete 5' airflo polyleader kit. Floating to 6.1ips. Can't wait to get out and give it a go. I'll mainly be using the 5' sink tips for spring and for summer bass. The 10' sink tips are for deep holes in winter.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

get a 10 footer for these streams. trust me more forgiveness on feisty fish and a longer reach for high sticking.

I got the 10' 7wt Echo Ion a couple years back, it is perfect for our streams. Swinging, nymphing. My 9 year old was casting it well last Spring with a sinktip on it. This rod is made for our streams and fish.

Rickerd


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

So, I just got the scoop on the 10' Recons. They won't ship until 3-6-2015 and you can't pre order. I've taken the information you guys provided and I may return the 8wt 9' that I purchased and either wait for the 7wt 10' to ship or just get the 7wt 9' (which the Orvis store already has). 
I will be using this rod all year round so Steelhead, Largemouth, Smallmouth, Carp, Cats, etc. will be caught with this rod. I'll use the Hydros 8wt 9' when I go to the Sea of Cortez. 
With that, I think my question has been answered. I should go with the 7wt 9' Recon as this will be a better all around rod. The only other question I have is, would it be alright if I "line up" as I currently have 8 wt line on my Hydros reel? It wouldn't be a big deal to purchase 7 wt line, but I just purchased the 8 wt and would like to get my monies worth from that line.....

Any thoughts or is my rambling giving you guys headaches?


----------



## Indybio72 (Nov 6, 2013)

If your going to be going for carp and bass as well with this rod, I'd stick with the 9 footer. and I see no reason you can't use the 8wt line on that rod. It's a fast action rod so it won't slow it down too much. My first rod was an 8wt and I used an 8wt line on my newer 7wt rods for awhile until I got an actual 7wt line. Never had problems with it.


----------

